# Water slowly creeping up under trim then dripping down side of tank



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi,

I've had this occurrance on pretty much all my larger tanks, so I'm assuming it's somewhat widespread... where water has a tendancy to creep or "wick" its way under the top trim, then occasionally a drip will fall down the outside of the glass. it will then usually evaporate somewhere in the bottom trim, or it will follow the stand to the floor, where it will evaporate there. Doesn't amount to much at all in freshwater. However, since going saltwater, I've got a little drip of salty creepyness that I wipe off the glass nearly every day. It's much more annoying with salt due to the residue. Any easy fixes for this? I can't think of anything, except to continue wiping.

Thanks!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can empty the tanks and seal the inside rim (best), or you can just seal the outside rim (under the rim) with silicone. Id recommend though that you uncover the tank and let the rim dry out (and drop your water level a few inches if possible) before siliconing. It'll make sure that your bead cures properly, and that none of the water that could potentially get into the tank comes in contact with the uncured silicone.

I did this on a small 20g, and it worked fine. Just make sure you can also ventilate the area well, or the fumes might affect your tank (however unlikely it might be).


----------

